# 16/49 Custom Flats build



## grantpo (Sep 8, 2013)

So I scored and picked up this 16/49 custom flats and trailer and luckily all papers also for $550, its all welded and .100 gauge aluminum. Heres what I've done so far, I'm trying to remember to take pictures. I've gotten a lot of ideas from this site so figured i'll share my project so that maybe others can get some ideas.




My plans on mods or, aluminum floor, remove center bench, center console, transom riser to accept long shaft motor, bow mount trolling motor, maybe jackplate, maybe flotation pods...i'm sure other things will come up.


----------



## grantpo (Sep 8, 2013)

Stopped by a local Boat shop looking for a parts motor and picked up this 1991 Yamaha Pro 50 with power trim and tilt that was being sold as parts due to the fact he had no idea if it worked or not, it was a take off, for $500. After getting it back to the house and going through the Carbs, we did get it running but was very tired and made a lot of racket. The awesome thing is, my soon to be father inlaw had a 89 Yamaha 50 Powerhead with a fresh rebuild sitting in his shop so we just swapped it out. Runs like new now!!! Just hope its not to much motor or to heavy for the boat


----------



## grantpo (Sep 8, 2013)

Ok bench is out!! What a pain in the @$$ grinding all those welds but the open floor is so much better. The boat was made in St. Bernard, LA at Custom Boat Manufacturing, Inc. which is about 3 hrs. from my house, so I went there to pick up a rib put in place of the bench. They just gave it to me for FREE I was thrilled. Also ordered a center console from a local Weldbilt dealer, which ran me $210 its dimensions 36x18x25. Scored some 4'x4' aluminum road signs that I am going to try and make work for my flooring. Started to mock up my trolling motor mount.


----------



## grantpo (Sep 8, 2013)

Ok so I brought it to my friend to have some welding done that I needed and it came out awesome. Here are the pics I think the explain themselves. lol any questions just ask.


----------



## grantpo (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Pweisbrod (Sep 8, 2013)

Awesome rig, especially for 500 bucks!


----------



## grantpo (Sep 9, 2013)

here is the Transom Riser I got him to do. I can now mount my 20" outboard without a jackplate!!! It came out great and is super strong, way beefier then it really needs to be.


----------



## grantpo (Sep 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328744#p328744 said:


> Pweisbrod » 08 Sep 2013, 18:59[/url]"]Awesome rig, especially for 500 bucks!



Well thanks...but I'm now at $3700 in it. I've been ordering steering, controls, and misc. items which add up really quick. Trying to stay under 6k for the completed project.


----------



## grantpo (Sep 22, 2013)

Been hard at work. Got my foam in for under the floor its 2.2 lb. Polyethylene closed cell foam.













Got the floor all cut out and fitted. Its just screwed down for now but will be riveted for final assembly after paint. And all cables will be ran under the floor.


----------



## grantpo (Sep 22, 2013)

Got the Teleflex 4.2 NFB helm and 704 shifter installed started mocking up the other items on the console.





Finished console only thing that will be added later is my radio not sure where yet, and almost got all the wiring done.


----------



## grantpo (Sep 22, 2013)

At last got to go do a test run. Sorry no action pics. #-o but she ran 34 mph at 5200 rpm. im very happy with it and that No feedback steering worked awesome highly recommended. Now I get to tear it all apart for paint not looking forward to that but it most be done.









Please post comments, thoughts, and advice!!! I welcome it


----------



## kcatto (Sep 23, 2013)

nice where did you get your foam from??? it looks really good....

thank you


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 23, 2013)

Sweet ride - very nice work!!!! :beer: Jack Russell ?


----------



## grantpo (Sep 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330132#p330132 said:


> kcatto » 23 Sep 2013, 03:34[/url]"]nice where did you get your foam from??? it looks really good....
> 
> thank you



Online from Foamfactory.com was a little pricey, $197 for what I got but was free shipping, I wanted to make sure I was doing it right. Didn't want water logged floors.


----------



## HRalston (Sep 23, 2013)

This thing is awesome! How does it ride with the 50? Does it slide around? 

I'm envious of that trailer too. That's easily worth $550 to me!


----------



## grantpo (Sep 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330209#p330209 said:


> HRalston » 23 Sep 2013, 19:37[/url]"]This thing is awesome! How does it ride with the 50? Does it slide around?
> 
> I'm envious of that trailer too. That's easily worth $550 to me!



I was very surprised at how well it handled, did not slide around much at all very fun to drive. Gonna play with the motor and prop some when its all done hoping to get maybe 38-40 mph and 5500-5800rpm.

I actually bought the boat and trailer separate. Boat $250 and Trailer $300 funny thing is got the trailer without a title. Was just gonna roll with it and not worry about it but recently Wildlife and Fisheries have been cracking down on trailer inspections around here so started looking into the title. On a long shot I ran the plate that was left on the trailer at work and tracked down the registered owner and googled him. Located him in Shreveport with his listed phone number, praying that when I called he didn't say it was stolen. When I called him he was super nice and said he left the trailer on some property he sold back in the late 90's and forgot about it. After a long talk he agreed to get a duplicate title and mail it to me signed. 3 months passed and I attempted to recontact but no dice, I figured he had blown me off until his wife called me back and said it was in the mail. She refused to let me reimburse them for the fee but made me promise to take her husband fishing one day when I finished the boat. 

I know long story but I thought it was pretty awesome. There are still good people in the world.


----------



## bigwave (Sep 25, 2013)

First off :WELCOME: You really got a great deal.......karma karma karma.....your right about some people are just nice.


----------



## grantpo (Oct 4, 2013)

Well boat is completely disassembled and got to thinking I didn't like having those heavy batteries in the back and wanted some storage also...So, back to the welder it went. While I was at it I decided to install some install some seat pedestals (took a while to find some weld in versions), 6.5" cleats front and back, flotation pods, and another anchor point on the front (One for the winch strap and another for a turn buckle). The box in front of the console will house the two maybe three batteries depends if I go 12v or 24v trolling motor. Don't really need the pods right now but figured I go ahead and do them b/c down the road I will be re-powering with a 4-stroke. Here are some progress pics. its not done yet will up date soon.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice work, any more photos or updates?


----------



## grantpo (Nov 3, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333699#p333699 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 03 Nov 2013, 11:56[/url]"]Nice work, any more photos or updates?



No new Photos yet. I am bringing it back to the welder tomorrow to have the Flotation Pods made. Then its paint for the hull and trailer. So I'll update soon when some progress is made.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Nov 3, 2013)

Looking forward to it. Check mine out, similar to yours but not quite.


----------



## BayouCajun (Nov 3, 2013)

then you are down in my old neck of the woods, used to fish out of Shell Beach and Hopedale with mine most of the time.

I like your flooring back by the transom. I hadn't come up with an idea for that yet, I had been using some rubber mats there. I don't have a welder, but rivets will have to do.

Road signs? I need to look into this. I have been going through all the old posts on the site for a few weeks now at the tune of twenty or thirty pages a night. Road signs…in my future.
Who to ask? Where?

Back in La, finding a boat builder with scraps should be real easy…probably drive 10 miles in any direction from anywhere.

Also, got an idea from your trailer pic. Interesting story, and very Louisiana, real Louisiana. But, back to the idea….the side mounted bunk support brackets…
I have never been able to drive on my boat, with the result of having it land on the right bunks, when I was healthier I used to use my back and lift one side and push it center after I had it pulled out of the water.
Or many times when I would launch where there was a lift….didn't have to worry about it.

I need to make some brackets that I can bolt on that will keep my side bunks from bending when I drive boat on trailer. I think I can duplicate what you have with nuts and bolts.

thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Nov 3, 2013)

Thats a nice build ya got going on there. Cant wait to see it all done up in its new paint. Even with the extra $$$ you are putting in it, still a great deal for something that will work perfect for you.


----------



## grantpo (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry been a while since I've been able to update. The boat is still at the welding shop getting the pods fabbed, so decided to replace the water pump on the motor. Wrong!! The white powder stuff that happens with steel and aluminum when left in salt water had the bolt welded in there. In the process of beating, drilling, chiseling, acid soak, and other stuff the lower housing got broke. #-o ](*,)





So found a used one on eBay for $490 in perfect shape. Well I was gonna just leave the motor with the original paint, but needed something to do and since it was already off the boat and lower pulled I decided to make it look nice and new looking. Still need to do the top cowling and put back together, but it came out looking awesome!!!!


----------



## huntinfool (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks good. Keep the pixels coming


----------



## bigwave (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow, Killer job on the engine.....looks brand new. =D>


----------



## grantpo (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks, I can't take all the credit on the paint. Although, I did all the prep work and they say that is the most important thing. LoL. My future father in-law is the painter and laid down the paint.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Dec 4, 2013)

Holy smokes! Thing looks brand spanking new!


----------



## grantpo (Dec 4, 2013)

Just for fun I wanted to show yall what the boat will be used for. This is the boat we use now and does great, but its just to big to trailer back and forth from the fishing hole. These are all Blue Cats caught on rod and reel in the Mississippi River.


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 8, 2013)

Man those are a mess of catfish, also a sick build you got goin bud.


----------



## grantpo (Jan 10, 2014)

Finally the pods are done and I pick up the boat tomorrow. Here are some pics. from my builder they are made from .125 plate so should be plenty strong enough. Since my builder is so badass and I had to make it super complicated for him with so many angles he made a mock up pod out of steel plate 1st for test fitting. Haven't seen it in person yet but it looks like it came out awesome!!!! Also got him to add a little bracket for the transducer to bolt to so I don't have to drill holes through the transom. I'll post some better pics. after I pick it up.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 10, 2014)

Looking good bud


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 12, 2014)

That should do it.


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 12, 2014)

Man that boat is lookin sick.


----------



## crabsandbottlecaps (Jan 15, 2014)

How did u lay down the foam did u use and silicone to make it stick and also how did u keep the water channel's clear to the back of the boat


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jan 15, 2014)

You may look at nylon plugs for the pods, brass will eventually corrode the threads.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice job by the way!


----------



## grantpo (Jan 26, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338710#p338710 said:


> crabsandbottlecaps » 15 Jan 2014, 09:26[/url]"]How did u lay down the foam did u use and silicone to make it stick and also how did u keep the water channel's clear to the back of the boat


The foam is just sandwiched between the bottom of the boat and aluminum floor. The foam is pretty rigid so we we were able to run it through a planner till it was a perfect fit. The ribs running the length of the boat will be unobstructed. Hope I answered your question.


----------



## grantpo (Jan 26, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338736#p338736 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 15 Jan 2014, 14:18[/url]"]You may look at nylon plugs for the pods, brass will eventually corrode the threads.


Yeah I really didn't like the idea of brass plugs but couldnt find anything else at the time. Nylon sounds like the ticket, now to find some that fit.


----------



## grantpo (Jul 10, 2014)

Been awhile since I've been able to work on the boat since buying a Jeep lol. But getting back on it hard lately and getting close to being done. Thought I'd update yall on the progress. Went through 1 gallon of stripper, 8 50# bags of sand, and alot of DA sanding disk on prepping the trailer. Will never do another!!! Came out good though.





















Trailer is painted with 3 coats of rust sealing primer and 2 top coats from Master Coat. If you haven't heard of this stuff read up on it seems to be some badass stuff. kinda pricey though


----------



## grantpo (Jul 10, 2014)

Ready for paint!!


----------



## grantpo (Jul 11, 2014)

All painted up. Painted with Duralux Aluminum Boat Green.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jul 11, 2014)

Looking good man! How do you like the Duralux?


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice, now get it put together.


----------



## Knee Deep (Jul 11, 2014)

Super build, enjoying the pic's. Looks like you have access to a great welder who does super work. I have to travel 6+ hrs for a quality welder.


----------



## grantpo (Jul 11, 2014)

smackdaddy53 said:


> Looking good man! How do you like the Duralux?


I like it so far, haven't had it in the water but after climbing around in it for a few days running wire it seems to de pretty durable. I can tell you that the Paint can tells you not to thin the paint, but if you plan on spraying it with a real paint sprayer and not a wagner fence painter its a must. We had to thin it 4 to 1, this stuff is thick. It does lay out well and blends well while drying.


----------



## grantpo (Jul 11, 2014)

This is where I am currently with the boat. I can actually see the light at the end of the tunnel. Wires ran, started reinstalling floor, and reassembly of motor. One thing I forgot to take pics of and you can kinda see it in these are the bunks are covered with thick rubber fire hose instead of carpet, incase you were wondering what the yellow was.


----------

